# Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

I normally hate bad boy bonnets(as we call them in the UK)but when i saw this one i got the 'i wants' instantly!!What do you reckon??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

nice, I like the front bumper cover... any idea who makes it?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_nice, I like the front bumper cover... any idea who makes it?

Sorry mate i have'nt,i just came across the pics on the tt-forum


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (country boy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who makes it? Do you need to swap the bumper as well?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who makes it? Do you need to swap the bumper as well?


I think its probably a custom bodyshop job????


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (country boy)*

Front bumper looks to be OEM V6 with sport grills too me








and the boser would def. be custom. I've been trying to find more details on it as well. Everything is so tight fitting on the front of the TT I'm not sure if there's any modification involved to the lights/bumper


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_nice, I like the front bumper cover... any idea who makes it?








audi makes it.
that TT looks so angry!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

I also think thats the V6 bumper
and yes we call it a "Boser" here in the states.. sorry but bad boy bonnet sounds hella gay! 
actually just calling a hood a bonnet is... yeah.... 
I've always been a big fan of the boser, was going to do one on my Jetta until i sold it. 
If i ever have to repaint my hood you can bet a boser addition will be going on.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (country boy)*

yeah looks really awesome. Anyone remember the flat black TT? I think it went even a little more over the headlights, liked that one even more. I assume you have to mod the grill to make it fit so you can get it as flush as possible.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (chaugner)*

It either looks like it sits on top of the headlights ( http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) or they didn't do a very good gapping it. I really like the idea but if you're gonna do it do take any shortcuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (Corradokid135)*

That's the best boser hood I've seen to date...btw most bosers come down over the headlights. Veryyyy clean looking car.
And that is the V6 bumper.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (Murderface)*

Yeah i know that but with the body line of the tt and how the air would hit it will driving you would think that you would get some killer air road noise.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (Murderface)*

I still love the look







it's by far the cleanest boser I've ever seen on this car.
Reminds me of the A3:


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bad Boy Bonnet..You Gotta See This (Murderface)*

Yeah it really does....
(friends a3)


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea, boser's are different as hell for the TT, but god they are hawt.


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I also think thats the V6 bumper
and yes we call it a "Boser" here in the states.. sorry but bad boy bonnet sounds hella gay! 
actually just calling a hood a bonnet is... yeah.... 
I've always been a big fan of the boser, was going to do one on my Jetta until i sold it. 
If i ever have to repaint my hood you can bet a boser addition will be going on. 

You may think 'bonnet' sounds a little gay,but in the UK a 'hood' is your foreskin!!!! So i think i'll stick with bonnet


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_
You may think 'bonnet' sounds a little gay,but in the UK a 'hood' is your foreskin!!!! So i think i'll stick with bonnet









LOL 
I'm glad im circumcised!


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
LOL 
I'm glad im circumcised! 

Well thats known as a' Wilfred '







LOL,anyway back to the topic what do you think of this boser/bad boy/hood extension


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (country boy)*

I think that with enough work and time done right it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

Like that TT, but wasn't there a thread on this a month ago?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yes


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_
Well thats known as a' Wilfred '







LOL,anyway back to the topic what do you think of this boser/bad boy/hood extension









Wilfred > Hood.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Like that TT, but wasn't there a thread on this a month ago?









Yeah...but there were no pics of this one at that time...it beats all the other attempts I've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*

i want this boser maybe we can do a group buy?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Yeah...but there were no pics of this one at that time...it beats all the other attempts I've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not trying to be an ass but actually there were...plus a couple more.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4015269


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

well I'll be darned, I completely missed that


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

I dunno maybe a bit lower.. i was bored


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

stock v6 bumper huh... I like that better than the one I have. I'd have to assume it's a direct bolt on...
wonder what the wrecking yards would charge for it. A local yard had a silver exhaust valance but wouldnt part with it from the bumper. they wanted 650 for the bumper... stupid. I guess I could always offer up my single out rear for thier dual plus cash... that way they'd have a complete bumper still.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

Stock V6 bumper is like $1200 from the dealer...highly doubt you'll find a wrecker with one.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_stock v6 bumper huh... I like that better than the one I have. I'd have to assume it's a direct bolt on...
wonder what the wrecking yards would charge for it. A local yard had a silver exhaust valance but wouldnt part with it from the bumper. they wanted 650 for the bumper... stupid. I guess I could always offer up my single out rear for thier dual plus cash... that way they'd have a complete bumper still.

I've got a silver one i can sell... PM'd ya


----------

